

Chrome plugin: share hacker news articles/comments on Facebook - albedo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/share-hacker-news-comment/hgiheeblinonmojjgcgeecfcmnjeojhi

======
dotcoma
oh, no! Please don't.

